# Buying s/h Spanish registered car in UK



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Firstly folks apologies regarding this post as I know the question has been asked before however a long search didn't help me this morning!

I purchased my Spanish registered vehicles out here and left all the 'paperwork' to the dealers however my daughter has now been offered a job out here and she will require her own car as part of her job. In addition she has to bring out some equipment from the UK which would fit in the rear of a reasonable size hatchback.

Looking at car prices a LHD Seat of the kind she would like (s/h) is cheaper in the UK (LHD/Spanish plates) plus she can do a deal to part ex her current RHD UK registered Ibiza on favourable terms.

So ..... she ends up with a LHD Spanish registered car to drive here through France and then on the ferry from Barcelona .... perfect ..... however what are the pitfalls please and how does she re-register in her name?

I have been to the Trafico here myself (in Palma) but that was merely for a vehicle name transfer. Understand the car is purchased with all the liabilities (speeding etc) but that is about as far as my knowledge goes. My main concern is that she may have to pay some further taxes.

Thanks all.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

So far as I am aware, your daughter will need

a) residencia or at least an NIE certificate
b) be registered on the padron for the area in which she will be living
c) a verifiable address in Spain (which will be needed anyway both for a) and b)
d) Money... for the transfer tax
e) More money... if the car has been legally exported to the UK she will need to re-import it and if she hasn't owned the vehicle for six months she will be liable for Import tax which I believe is something in the region of 12%...
f) If your daughter has a home in the UK, and is considered to be a UK resident, she cannot legally drive a foreign registered vehicle in the UK... don't know the ins and outs of that but DVLA are quite specific. 

I dont think the transfer can be accomplished until she is actually in Spain, in which case trying to get Insurance in the UK for a vehicle which she might legally own but cannot prove ownership of on the vehicles existing documentation, might be difficult.

If the car doesnt have a valid ITV certificate it cannot be legally driven anywhere in Europe so a legal trip from the UK could be difficult.

Whilst it _may_ be true that s/h LHD cars are cheaper in the UK, the amount of hassle involved and the possible additional expense may be sufficient to warrant purchasing over here rather than in the UK. 

I'd be far more inclined to buy over here and let the dealer do the legal legwork...

If anyone can comment on the accuracy of my comments, please feel free to do so!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You will be told of all the pitfalls and yes there are some. But as in any car purchase all you need is caution and common sense.

I bought a LHD LandRover Discovery on Spanish plates from a reputable UK company specialising in LHD vehicles.
A prospective purchaser needs: an Nie, not for the purchase but to reregister in Spain. From the vendor you need: p/ copy of previous owner's passport; p/ copy of previous owner's NIE; Solicitud, signed and witnessed, from previous owner...this basically says s/he agrees to sell. You should also have all the technical docs and it's prudent to check for any unpaid fines on buscamulta as you will be liable.

With all the required docs it's simple to transfer the vehicle to your ownership once you are in Spain.

If you need any more info, pm me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

whitenoiz said:


> So far as I am aware, your daughter will need
> 
> a) residencia or at least an NIE certificate
> b) be registered on the padron for the area in which she will be living
> ...


My only comment would be this: I've actually done it, it wasn't complicated and I'd do it again.
I
Have you purchased a Spanish- plated car in the UK or are your comments based on hearsay?


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks so far. To 'cross off' some of the answers. 

a) She already has residencia and her NIE cert.
b) Her employers have sorted out the Padron situation.
c) She will be living with us.
d) She has money ... or at least we do.
e) Ditto
f) Car insurance is not a problem as I can sort either out here or in UK on a 28 day VIN/registration number document.

As I said it may be less hassle to buy out here than in UK (although I have my doubts) plus she wants to drive the car down with her 'stuff' in it.
mrypg9 - thanks for your response. I assume armed with the CoC etc etc (ie your list) I just go to the Trafico in Palma however I may well employ someone out here (they charge around 250€) however is there a cost associated with the transfer as when I have purchased from a Mallorca dealer the agreed price for the car must include the transfer into my name?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

111KAB said:


> Thanks so far. To 'cross off' some of the answers.
> 
> a) She already has residencia and her NIE cert.
> b) Her employers have sorted out the Padron situation.
> ...


I took all the docs to a gestor who didn't charge that much..if he had, I would have remembered the exact amount! The process was completely hassle- free..but you must have the Solicitud.

We had the Disco delivered to Prague where we were then living and drove to Spain with our dog.
I have since disciovered that LandRovers are much more expensive here. I'm still driving the Discovery,which was two years old when we bought it, although it's had a few minor knocks, the latest being last night when some **** drove into the rear and sped off....his damage apparently worse than mine.
Old Seat versus Landie..no contest.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

111KAB said:


> Firstly folks apologies regarding this post as I know the question has been asked before however a long search didn't help me this morning!
> 
> I purchased my Spanish registered vehicles out here and left all the 'paperwork' to the dealers however my daughter has now been offered a job out here and she will require her own car as part of her job. In addition she has to bring out some equipment from the UK which would fit in the rear of a reasonable size hatchback.
> 
> ...


Is she buying from a LHD dealer ?, if so a good many are clued up re: the paperwork needed.

Once you have a copy of the reg/log book a gestor can check the vehicle status here, is it credit/embargo/fines free & its mot status etc (cost me 30eu locally)
Assuming its all good and still registered here you then have the issue of road tax being paid (or not) & of course getting the previous owner to sign the selling contract.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Is she buying from a LHD dealer ?, if so a good many are clued up re: the paperwork needed.
> 
> Once you have a copy of the reg/log book a gestor can check the vehicle status here, is it credit/embargo/fines free & its mot status etc (cost me 30eu locally)
> Assuming its all good and still registered here you then have the issue of road tax being paid (or not) & of course getting the previous owner to sign the selling contract.


A reputable dealer will help you with this. Ours had contact details for the previous owner, we sent the Solicitud, the dealer passed it on, the owner signed and sent it to me.
Sounds complicated but it wasn't and it all took less than two weeks. You can search if there are fines pending online for free, don't know about HP status, though.

I think I would only recommend buying from a reputable dealer, though. We bought fron a specialist LHD dealer in Basingstoke.


----------

